# Moving to cyprus



## claire&sean (Jul 19, 2014)

Hi, my husband and I are looking to move to cyprus. I am a nurse and he is off shore. Can any one give us some advice on where is best to move to, health care etc ?
We have currently been looking at out side paphos.
And I have been told it will be easy enough for me to work as a nurse, is this true? 
Any help would be appreciated xx


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

Please take some time to look through recent posts as I'm sure you will find reference to the job situation which is dire. I have never heard that it is easy enough to get any kind of job at the moment and I think you might be further handicapped in selection if you do not speak Greek.

As for where is best to move to, this is a very personal decision and I don't see how you can ever establish a "best". For example Peyia is a large town (Yes it is officially a town and not a village as some people insist!) with a very large UK ex-pat population. This is the best place to live in their opinion although personally I would not wish to live there and prefer to be out of town and away from the crowded estates. Thus my "best" is very different. Of course neither is right or wrong.

You have the advantage at the moment of low rental prices so I would suggest visiting different areas and renting where you prefer. You then have the flexibility of being able to move easily if your decision was not the best.

If you've been looking "outside Paphos" you must have some areas in mind. I am sure that if you post where these are you will get some feedback and suggestions.

Pete


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Please take some time to look through recent posts as I'm sure you will find reference to the job situation which is dire. I have never heard that it is easy enough to get any kind of job at the moment and I think you might be further handicapped in selection if you do not speak Greek.
> 
> ...



There is still positions as nurse available. I see the offers now and then. I know from our customers that a UK education as nurse is fully valid here. The clinics around where the BFC bases are can be a good starting point. If your husband work offshore you can perhaps afford to be unemployed for a while when looking for somewhere to work


----------



## claire&sean (Jul 19, 2014)

We were looking at peyia, and hoping to come out in September and have a look about etc.

Thank you for ur help 👍xx


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

A UK qualified SRN will get work easily in one of the private Clinics/Hospitals.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Perhaps you should read this thread and you will see it won't be as easy as you think to get a nursing job.
There are also many more threads on the subject if you go into the forum search engine.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/cy...ing-cyprus/29559-nursing-paphos-region-2.html


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

claire&sean said:


> We were looking at peyia, and hoping to come out in September and have a look about etc.
> 
> Thank you for ur help 👍xx


Just to clarify, when you said you were looking outside of Paphos I assumed you meant outside of the Paphos region. Peyia, of course, is inside Paphos. You must mean Paphos Town.

Pete


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

PeteandSylv said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Please take some time to look through recent posts as I'm sure you will find reference to the job situation which is dire. I have never heard that it is easy enough to get any kind of job at the moment and I think you might be further handicapped in selection if you do not speak Greek.
> 
> ...


Did you copy and paste this reply from previous threads?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

SWJ said:


> Did you copy and paste this reply from previous threads?


No, but I must remember to do that next time !!!!

Pete


----------



## claire&sean (Jul 19, 2014)

Seems like you against anyone moving there, all your threads are so negative. 

Since this morning I have found many nursing jobs 

Thanks anyway pete 

X


----------



## claire&sean (Jul 19, 2014)

expatme said:


> A UK qualified SRN will get work easily in one of the private Clinics/Hospitals.


Thank you 👍


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

claire&sean said:


> Seems like you against anyone moving there, all your threads are so negative.
> 
> Since this morning I have found many nursing jobs
> 
> ...


No, my posts are realistic which is why other members often express their agreement. In fact that last post offered you some very positive advice. Would you prefer us to tell you how easily you can get a job here and to come as quickly as possible? I think not if you were to end up in desperate straights as many have in the past.

Seeing ads is all very well but I think you'll find getting the job may be more difficult. There is a language barrier plus from what I hear priority goes to Cypriots in applications, quite rightly.

Nevertheless I wish you well and hope you succeed.

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

claire&sean said:


> Seems like you against anyone moving there, all your threads are so negative.
> 
> Since this morning I have found many nursing jobs
> 
> ...


Nobody is against people coming out here. quite the contrary, its great to see people come and make a good go of living here. But we would be failing if we told everyone that there are no drawbacks, that jobs are ten a penny. It is always better to know the down side as well as the upsides so that you are prepared.
The fact that your husband works offshore puts you in a much better position than many couples who come here with no jobs, no pensions, no savings etc.

Veronica


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

All the private clinics will give employment to fully qualified UK SRN's. It is easier if you have specialised nursing skills ie. Paediatrics,Theatre,ICU etc.

Good luck


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

expatme said:


> All the private clinics will give employment to fully qualified UK SRN's. It is easier if you have specialised nursing skills ie. Paediatrics,Theatre,ICU etc.
> 
> Good luck


Can you name one single nurse you know or one hospital where you know for a fact that there are English nurses?
In 10 years of living here, visiting people in these private clinics, going to see specialists in these clinics etc I have never seen one single British nurse.

Veronica


----------



## claire&sean (Jul 19, 2014)

No I'm not looking for you to tell us that, I was looking for advice for over there....

Yeah maybe I can live of my husbands wage but I'd also like to work and be organised and clearly we have sense to have savings behind us and not just up stick and move....

I will continue to look and apply for jobs... I'm adult/paediatric theatre trained for 7years and in the process of learning Greek.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

claire&sean said:


> ......... and clearly we have sense to have savings behind us and not just up stick and move....
> 
> I will continue to look and apply for jobs... I'm adult/paediatric theatre trained for 7years and in the process of learning Greek.


If you look back on past threads you will see many people that enquired without that sense so please try to understand that to members that have responded in the past it is not clear at all.

Nevertheless I'm glad to hear that you have that sense. You are obviously highly qualified and so may stand a chance but my experience echoes Veronica's - I saw 1 German nurse with Cypriot family and all the rest were Cypriot in the state and private hospitals I have used over the last few years.

Good luck with the Greek.

Pete


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Veronica said:


> Can you name one single nurse you know or one hospital where you know for a fact that there are English nurses?
> In 10 years of living here, visiting people in these private clinics, going to see specialists in these clinics etc I have never seen one single British nurse.
> 
> Veronica


The Matron at Iasis was ENGLISH worked there for many years over the past 10 years. Also ENGLISH Theatre Nurse working in the three clinics that my 
wife worked in. As a point of interest they are both working still here in Paphos. 

Hope this may help, you (Also check out the Peyia medical centre)


----------



## claire&sean (Jul 19, 2014)

expatme said:


> The Matron at Iasis was ENGLISH worked there for many years over the past 10 years. Also ENGLISH Theatre Nurse working in the three clinics that my wife worked in. As a point of interest they are both working still here in Paphos. Hope this may help, you (Also check out the Peyia medical centre)


Thankyou so much for your help, il check that out. Is your wife a nurse? How do you both find it living out there? 
X


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

claire&sean said:


> Thankyou so much for your help, il check that out. Is your wife a nurse? How do you both find it living out there?
> X


Have sent you a PM


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> Can you name one single nurse you know or one hospital where you know for a fact that there are English nurses?
> In 10 years of living here, visiting people in these private clinics, going to see specialists in these clinics etc I have never seen one single British nurse.
> 
> Veronica


Kate Keates at the medical clinic in Episkopi. And she has 5-6 collegues also. Only English no greek speakers. What is the point of this discussion?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

expatme said:


> The Matron at Iasis was ENGLISH worked there for many years over the past 10 years. Also ENGLISH Theatre Nurse working in the three clinics that my
> wife worked in. As a point of interest they are both working still here in Paphos.
> 
> Hope this may help, you (Also check out the Peyia medical centre)


The only English staff I have come across at the Iasis have been a receptionist and the woman who works on reception in the Xray department. It is good to know though that there are English nursing staff there also. 

Veronica


----------



## debs21 (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi, I have had a nightmare here getting recognised as a qualified midwife..I will p.m you with details!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

debs21 said:


> Hi, I have had a nightmare here getting recognised as a qualified midwife..I will p.m you with details!


debs if you are able to give details here on the forum it would perhaps help other members in the future realise the difficulties of getting qualifications recognised here.
So many think that being qualified in specialities in the UK means they will automatically be recognised here and if they know in advance what it takes maybe it can help them.


Regards
Veronica


----------



## debs21 (Mar 13, 2013)

Veronica said:


> debs if you are able to give details here on the forum it would perhaps help other members in the future realise the difficulties of getting qualifications recognised here.
> So many think that being qualified in specialities in the UK means they will automatically be recognised here and if they know in advance what it takes maybe it can help them.
> 
> 
> ...


O.k, this is my own personal experience but I know of others who have had similar problems. despite having all the required paperwork needed for the Ministry of Health it took them 10 months to register me here in Cyprus..taking into account in August they close down! My registration was then for only 6 months when I questioned this they said because I need to take a greek exam for any further registration to be issued. I know little greek but I was told I need to be fluent enough to hold a conversation with a client. I have heard many stories that even if you have lessons and learn reek the will still 'move the goalposts' to make it nigh on impossible..please note this is only what has been reported back to me. I am aware that in the UK nusing staff need to know English BUT all the pregnant women I have ever met here whatever nationality speak to me in English! That aside the private sector do not wish to work with me in my role as an autonomous midwife (the doctors). The general I have been told require fluent greek. There are jobs for English nurses out there somewhere I am sure but don't expect just to walk into a position.


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

debs21 said:


> I have heard many stories that even if you have lessons and learn Greek the will still 'move the goalposts' to make it nigh on impossible


I think you would need an actual diploma to a certain level to show command of the language. My ex wife is a physio and needed to learn Dutch to work in Holland. She needed to show diploma's (advanced). If you feel you are being treated unfairly by the Government, you can always discuss your issue with SOLVIT - EU rights problem solving when working, living or doing business in another EU country - European Commission

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

mdekkers said:


> I think you would need an actual diploma to a certain level to show command of the language. My ex wife is a physio and needed to learn Dutch to work in Holland. She needed to show diploma's (advanced). If you feel you are being treated unfairly by the Government, you can always discuss your issue with SOLVIT - EU rights problem solving when working, living or doing business in another EU country - European Commission
> 
> Martijn :ranger:


But it seems to be different from case to case. We have a customer that is specialized nurse that works in Episkopi. She does not speak one word Greek. Thez will come tomorrow and I will ask her about how it was for her


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Debs post demonstrates that despite what some are saying it is not necessarily easy to get into nursing here. Some may be lucky and get work easily but it is not helpful to tell people that it is easy to get nursing jobs and all private clinics will employ English nurses.
It would be good if other members who are nurses would tell their experiences so that in future at least people who want to do nursing here will have a clearer picture of what to expect.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Actually when you consider the whole matter would we be happy to be in hospital in England and be looked after by foreign nurses who don't speak good English. I know I wouldn't.
I was in hospital in Leeds many years ago and one of the doctors spoke such bad English I refused in the end to be treated by him as I couldn't understand a word he said to me.
Thank heavens that now foreign doctors have to demonstrate a good command of the English language before getting jobs in the uk.
I ca absolutely understand why nurses would need to be able to speak reasonable Greek to get work here.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> Actually when you consider the whole matter would we be happy to be in hospital in England and be looked after by foreign nurses who don't speak good English. I know I wouldn't.
> I was in hospital in Leeds many years ago and one of the doctors spoke such bad English I refused in the end to be treated by him as I couldn't understand a word he said to me.
> Thank heavens that now foreign doctors have to demonstrate a good command of the English language before getting jobs in the uk.
> I ca absolutely understand why nurses would need to be able to speak reasonable Greek to get work here.


So Veronica, if you need to see a doctor here, you would fully understand if they only spoke Greek? Because that is their official language.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes Anders I would. But I knew when I moved here most Cypriots speak English. If I needed to take an interpreter with me I would do so if I needed to see a specialist who didn't speak English. I certainly would not expect him to learn English just so he could treat me.
However I do think that any foreigner who wants to work here in hospitals should understand if they are expected to learn Greek.


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

Veronica said:


> However I do think that any foreigner who wants to work here in hospitals should understand if they are expected to learn Greek.


Not just Hospitals - Greek is one of the requirements for all vacancies with us. 

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

mdekkers said:


> Not just Hospitals - Greek is one of the requirements for all vacancies with us.
> 
> Martijn :ranger:


Then its no use to send my CV to you Martijn, I only speak Swedish, German and English :fingerscrossed:


----------



## debs21 (Mar 13, 2013)

Interesting responses but I think English is far more widely used language than any of these and therefore a lot of countries learn it along side their own...the English are lazy so far as learning other languages are concerned. I would never learn enough greek for my profession if I had lessons for years!


----------



## Collossusx (May 23, 2014)

.. Talking about learning languages. Is there any reputable Greek language schools anyone can recommend in the Paphos area?


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

When I started work I took along my Greek phrase book and then started a free on-line Greek Cypriot course to cover the grammar and reading and writing the language. My boss, who came twice a week taught me the medical terminology and the patients corrected my pronunciation. After two weeks I was running the department on my own as my colleague had finished her contract and left the country.

My employers had already registered me with the various government departments and three months later I went through the immigration process with them as my sponsors and they took care of the Social Insurance. I wouldn't sign any forms until I could translate them! Each time I changed employers I went through this process. 

Over the four years I was working officials from Nicosia would carry out inspections - we didn't know when they were coming or their particular area of interest but it was up to me to make sure all the documentation was up to date and readily available. I was included in the meetings - all in Greek.

I have been offered work by two of my former employers since my return earlier this year, but I am enjoying being retired.


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

Baywatch said:


> Then its no use to send my CV to you Martijn, I only speak Swedish, German and English :fingerscrossed:


We always make exceptions for exceptional people  Ask Dave!

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi Claire and Sean

Hope you find the updated information I have PMd you from my nursing friends useful - Good Luck!


----------



## arakapas (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi Clair&Sean
The info you read on here can be misleading but most of it is pretty much as it is as Pete quite rightly says you need to speak the language and not make the usual mistake of thinking of this a 'Britain with better weather' Greek will get you by but the locals speak Cypriot which is a derivative We got all giddy and learnt some Greek before we moved here only to be told by the folk in the village that they would prefer if we speak English ( to improve theirs) or Cypriot as the elder members will not understand us.

As for work, there is high unemployment here in Cyprus and many western expats will be overlooked in favor of locals or the cheaper option for most businesses the many Filipino or East European immigrants. 

Not to say you wont find work but my wife ( also a Nurse) answered many ads for work only to find this out so she had to look for something that excluded this problem and became a teacher as most private schools want teachers or teaching assistants with English as their first language and no obvious accents.

Renting is by far the best option as there is a flood of property and the developers are still too greedy (when i say developers they were goat herders the week before !) 

Try to get out and about for a couple of weeks and look in the small villages to find the real Cyprus if your better half is going to be away for the most part ( as I am ) you need to find some where you are happy to be on your own. A Brit community might sound great but the rental prices reflect this.

Also remember that things take a lot longer to get done here but that's part of the charm.

I would always recommend people to visit for a long time before taking the leap. A two week holiday paints the wrong picture.

Good Luck

Regards

Graham


----------



## pollye (May 18, 2015)

'I will continue to look and apply for jobs... I'm adult/paediatric theatre trained for 7years and in the process of learning Greek.'
Sorry to bring this thread to the forefront but I had to giggle at this quote from the poster! I would be very surprised at anyone having those qualifications from UK, especially in such a short time. Adults and paeds are 2 different specialities as is midwifery nowadays. That means different training and many years of study! I was a theatre nurse for 25 years and I did a bit of paeds now and again but that doesn't mean I am a qualified paediatric nurse! 
Methinks she has delusions of grandeur! LOL


----------

